# Bateau GF16



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've seen your posts on the bateau forum from time to time and you did a great job building her. If you post up a link I'm sure no one would mind.


----------



## BarHopper (May 23, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

94'325is said:


> I don’t usually post too much on this forum but have read and learned a ton off of it. I recently finished building a Bateau GF16 and figured I’d throw some pictures up (some of you guys have awesome boats btw). I built an FL14 a few years ago that I used all over Central Florida but it was a little too small and a little too slow so I sold it and used that to help fund the GF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet boat man! Nice work. 

I sold my river boat a while back (Aluminum), and am thinking about building one to replace it. This boat is the perfect size. I am curious, in your opinion how do you think the Bateau plans/templates would work if I wanted to use them for layout on aluminum? I ask because I am considering building a welded alum boat (still undecided). There are just too many stumps and logs where I like to go.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Cool build!



LowHydrogen said:


> Sweet boat man! Nice work.
> 
> I sold my river boat a while back (Aluminum), and am thinking about building one to replace it. This boat is the perfect size. I am curious, in your opinion how do you think the Bateau plans/templates would work if I wanted to use them for layout on aluminum? I ask because I am considering building a welded alum boat (still undecided). There are just too many stumps and logs where I like to go.


Ply/FG panels are stiffer than aluminum and therefore take less bracing to counter the floppiness of the panel. You could use the Bateau plans to get the basic dimensions of the sides, bottom and transom, but the interior framing would require you to throw the plans out the window and redesign the framing for aluminum.

Nate


----------



## 94'325is (Aug 27, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Sweet boat man! Nice work.
> 
> I sold my river boat a while back (Aluminum), and am thinking about building one to replace it. This boat is the perfect size. I am curious, in your opinion how do you think the Bateau plans/templates would work if I wanted to use them for layout on aluminum? I ask because I am considering building a welded alum boat (still undecided). There are just too many stumps and logs where I like to go.


Thanks for the feedback guys!

As far as building one of these in aluminum, I know the designer (Jacques) has specified that the plans are easily adaptable to aluminum but he does not going into specifics since the assumption is if you have the skills to build out of aluminum you will know the correct thickness/bracing required. I'd say your best bet is to head over to their forum and ask or call them.

When I was down picking up my wood the designer's son had built a foam core version to use as a tutorial for the method and I was able to take a look and pick up the back of it. It was lighter than the wood by far but appeared to have ample stiffness. Point I'm trying to make is it seems like these can be built out of almost any material as long as considerations are done to keep stiffness and strength similar to the plywood version. It would be really cool to see one of these built in aluminum.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

94'325is said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> 
> As far as building one of these in aluminum, I know the designer (Jacques) has specified that the plans are easily adaptable to aluminum but he does not going into specifics since the assumption is if you have the skills to build out of aluminum you will know the correct thickness/bracing required. I'd say your best bet is to head over to their forum and ask or call them.
> 
> When I was down picking up my wood the designer's son had built a foam core version to use as a tutorial for the method and I was able to take a look and pick up the back of it. It was lighter than the wood by far but appeared to have ample stiffness. Point I'm trying to make is it seems like these can be built out of almost any material as long as considerations are done to keep stiffness and strength similar to the plywood version. It would be really cool to see one of these built in aluminum.


10-4 I've helped build a couple small flat bottom welded boats, I would mainly be interested in the plans for the shape of the hull. That is a good looking boat, a lot more classic looking than the utilitarian hunting skiffs I've helped with.


----------

